# E-lites Gangnam Baby Tv Ad Extended



## Alex (29/7/14)



Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## RATZ (30/7/14)

The ad has a good point. However I cannot bring myself to vape near babies. It might just be the years of social conditioning. However, even after reading all the research I can find, I just will not do it. I also feel this kind of advert is harmful to the cause as it gives ammo to opponents of e-ciggs and other misguided, ill informed do-gooders.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

